# Some Silhouette Shooting Pictures



## deerbuster (Feb 27, 2010)

Here are some pictures SouthGAHunter and I took today while out shooting skeet. My personal favorite is the last one. Enjoy!


----------



## ronpasley (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes the last one is great, love it too


----------



## leo (Feb 28, 2010)

nice sunset silhouette shots


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 28, 2010)

I like 'em all!  Nice shootin'!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 28, 2010)

I can see why that last one is your favorite, but I kind of like the first one, but there are 3 in there that are right up there!  Nice shots!


----------



## deerbuster (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Everyone. Thought I would try my hand at taking some pictures.


----------



## marknga (Feb 28, 2010)

I really like those.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 28, 2010)

Where's Feral? These will have him drooling.  I'm not sure I can pick a favorite out of them.  Really fine silhouettes.  Thanks for sharing em with us.

Hoss


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 28, 2010)

i am right here !!! you know i like them all !!! the one with the open gun and smoke gets my vote for # 1 though !!!


----------



## joshguest (Feb 28, 2010)

The last 1 is perfect timin! very nice pics!


----------

